

Killing Adobe Flash - greenwalls
https://blog.glasswire.com/2015/02/05/living-without-adobe-flash/

======
sirn
I've been living without Adobe Flash installed directly on machine since 2011,
and have to say it's the best decision I could have made for Flash. (I do,
however, have FreeSMUG build of Chromium[1] installed in case I need Flash in
some video streaming site that I occasional use. I dislike Google's Keystone
Updater.)

From my experience, uninstalling Flash will let you see _less_ missing plugin
icon than having Flash installed with Click-To-Play enabled. This is because
once Flash is uninstalled, the browser will simply report to the website that
the user do not having Flash and allow the website to fallback to no-Flash
mode accordingly.

One biggest problem of having Flash and using Firefox was Vimeo videos because
Firefox weren't able to play H.264 on its own, and Vimeo do not provide WebM.
This is where it used to be the problem. However, fortunately recent Firefox
versions now included OpenH264 codec and could play Vimeo videos without any
problems.

Nowadays there are only handful of sites I need to keep Chromium installed,
but the number is rapidly decreasing. With YouTube switching to HTML5 by
default, I'd recommend anyone to try uninstalling Flash and rely on
Chrome/Chromium when Flash is needed. You won't really miss much.

[1]: [http://www.freesmug.org/chromium](http://www.freesmug.org/chromium)

~~~
JonRB
While I fully agree that for video type media, I find that Flash is still
pretty important for online games. Sure, those games could be remade in HTML5,
but until then it's nice to be able to play them with comparatively little
issue. I do, however, like your solution for needing flash on the odd
occasion.

